# Non-deprecated 10.9 framework for arbitrary-precision numbers?  e.g. BIGNUM or GNU MP



## brianleahy (Mar 1, 2014)

Technically openssl/bn.h is available, but all of openssl is technically deprecated!

Of course there are vector-based big number functions, but those only go up to 1024 bits.   While that's gonna be a mighty big number, for sure, it does not allow numbers of arbitrary size.

I've searched the OSX documentation like crazy and found nothing.   Anyone have an idea?


----------

